# Found out how to make money on $40.00 wints. lol



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello all, been a while but thought I would share a good chuckle.
So I ran into somebody that does pp work and thought I would pick his brain since I am out. The guy was saying how he does wints for $40.00. Playing stupid I asked how he could make money (knowing that there is no way to do it). The answer I got was unbelievable but just reinforced why the good contractors are jumping ship.
He said that him and his helper do about 12 wints a day, I said that just the anti freeze alone would not make it profitable. But according to him, they can do 12 wints in 8 hours and only use 6 gallons of anti freeze. Really, for those still in the biz get ready for a lot of damaged plumbing bids.
According to him, he "can pocket $300.00 a day). By the way he had a truck with private plates and no licenses listed. lol
Have a good weekend.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

12 properties at say 2 bathrooms each, and he is using 1/2 gallon or less per property. In 8 hours that is about 40 minutes per job including drive time. I'd say he better be putting some of that $300 a day into an insurance fund...


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well the other day I had somebody come over to look at the trailer I am selling. He said that he needs a new one because they do cleanouts and other maintenance.
As we were talking I asked him how long it took to get his DEP license (since I know it took me over a year). He comes out and says "na I don't believe in that, I use my truck with personal plates this way I don't need a license or permits". Then he goes on to say how he doesn't bother with insurance either and just says he has it.
I actually told him to get off of my property and that I will would rather scrap it then sell it to him. I told him that it is guys like him that put us out of business.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Was "winterized" on October 13th... :whistling2:


----------



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Was "winterized" on October 13th... :whistling2:



Looks like many of the AMS wints I corrected in Downriver, MI today :lol:

Well a few still had clear water :yawn:


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Was "winterized" on October 13th... :whistling2:


 
that is about as bad as putting water with pick food coloring in as antifreeze, that's horrible.. and shady work ethic, how do you get paid with no pink in it?


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks like all the ones we have been sent to reck! Water in the bowl no antifreeze.. Wth i have re done 50 of them in the last few days, from mcs and brokers with mcs or just a green sticker no names on them... Im in muskegon mi area.


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

I personally think people are stealing anti-freeze from toilets to use on other jobs. I've filled bowls and seen them empty 1-2 months later, and other houses I've done a year later still had wint juice in them.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I personally think people are stealing anti-freeze from toilets to use on other jobs. I've filled bowls and seen them empty 1-2 months later, and other houses I've done a year later still had wint juice in them.


Sure sign the toilet is cracked in a non visible spot, better CYA!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I don't know about stealing anti-freeze*



TripleG said:


> I personally think people are stealing anti-freeze from toilets to use on other jobs. I've filled bowls and seen them empty 1-2 months later, and other houses I've done a year later still had wint juice in them.


I have however seen my toilet covers stolen and used on properties, just for the photo and moved from property to property. These were not $40 wints either they were decent paying.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

I'd that was the case there would be a red spot on the floor I would get.paid to clean up.


----------

